# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Hair Restoration

## johnhelen69

I am a 45 year old woman with thinning hair and was considering getting a hair restoration treatment done. Can anyone explain how the procedure is done and whether it is painful?

----------


## Spex

Hair is taken from the donor region (the back) and placed in the front /thinning/bald areas. 

There is relatively little pain involved however make sure you do your research and make sure HT surgery is for you :Cool:

----------


## PVMRT

> I am a 45 year old woman with thinning hair and was considering getting a hair restoration treatment done. Can anyone explain how the procedure is done and whether it is painful?


 Hi Johnhelen69,

from what I hear hair transplantation is not very painful, you would feel more discomfort than anything. I am not a doctor, and neither am I proponent of ht, but the truth is that, few women have success with it because of the type of hair loss they experience. make sure you do your research and find a very qualified and experienced dr that is used to giving great results.  

What other treatments have you tried?
hth,
Patricia

----------


## Gemini

Has anyone ever had anything done by Dr. Craig Ziering? I am looking to go to him for a hair transplant and was wondering if anyone had any helpful information about him. I am a 30 year old women with thinning on the top of my head and part. I have also been looking into Dr. Timothy Carmen.Thank you for any and all help.

----------


## Jeffrey Epstein, MD

Wow  -  this is a huge question.  I strongly suggest you visit a few
doctors' websites and learn a lot more about this procedure.  And no -
performed with care, the actual transplant is virtually painless,
although especially the first night there can be some pain in the donor
area.

----------


## angelina22

Hair restoration is an procedure where we get replaced our hair in that there are too types of hair treatment FUE and FUT and it depends upon the treatment which you choose.

----------


## JohnnyCarlton

The most common problem problem for hair loss in men and women both is genetic and one more reason is medication problem. Hair transplantation is the best way for both to get rid of hair loss problem and the different treatments for the hair loss problem. Hair transplant is involves using the synthetic or human hair to temporarily cover a bald spot and hair replacement systems requires quite bit professional hair styling to blend with your natural hair line.

----------


## mariechin1234

After hair transplant surgery, your scalp may be very tender. You may need to take pain medications for several days. Your surgeon will have you wear a surgical dressing over the scalp for at least a day or two. Your surgeon may also prescribe an antibiotic and/or anti-inflammatory drug to be taken for several days following surgery. Most people are able to return to work two to five days after surgery.

Within two to three weeks after surgery, the transplanted hair will fall out, but you should start to notice new growth within a few months. Most people will have attained 60% of new hair growth after six to nine months. Some surgeons prescribe the hair-growing drug minoxidil (Rogaine) to improve hair growth following transplantation, but it is not known how effective this is.

----------


## Clinicspots

I understand your concern as loosing hair is very painful. As a medical counselor at Clinicspots I will provide you with the best solution about hair transplant and the procedures and techniques related to it. 
Hair transplant is a permanent Hair loss treatment. It is a proven method for hair regrowth. Receding hair line, hair fall, male pattern baldness are some of the most common types of hair loss experienced by many. Hair loss treatment can be surgical through hair transplant or hair surgery or non -surgical through medications, PRP hair treatment and Mesotherapy.
There are following three major types of hair transplant techniques which help in providing permanent Hair loss treatment:
1. FUE Hair Transplant - Follicular Unit Extraction or FUE or Follicular Transfer (FT) is a technique that involves extracting individual follicular units (hair grafts) from the patient's donor area, one at a time. FUE hair transplant makes use of a special instrument to make tiny incisions in the skin around the follicular units and at the same time separate it from the surrounding tissue.
2. FUT Hair Transplant - Follicular Unit Transplantation or FUT is a technique that involves removing of a strip of tissue from the donor area and then transplanting it into the balding areas of the scalp. Usually the hair from the back and the sides of the scalp are utilized in this procedure.

----------


## NeedUrgentHelp

I am a 33 year old male that's been losing my hair since my early 20's. I am currently a Norwood 5 (receding hairline and thinning in the crown) and I'm planning on having a hair restoration surgery at the end of this year. I'm thinking about having the procedure done by Dr. Daniel Mcgrath. Has anyone had a transplant by him before??? He seems knowledgeable and genuine. Please help!!!

----------


## LogicalBald068

Hi, When we talk about hair loss in men and women. Most probably 95% counts for heredity which all the cases for alopecia (baldness). There are many other reasons like diet, stress, illness or medication. There is significant procedure. In every surgical procedure doctors provides anesthesia to reduce the pain while hair restoration so no need to worry about the pain factor. Factors which causes hair loss likely mentioned below :
1.	Mediations, vitamins or minerals : Several ,medicines & drugs used to treat high BP, heart  problems.
2.	Illness including thyroid disease, several infection or flu ; fungus  infection such as ringworm of scalp

Treatments on hair loss : Rogaine(topical minoxidil) and propecia(finasteride) are the only drugs approved by FDA to treat pattern baldness.
I hope this is useful treatment procedure to cure your hair related issues.

----------


## KateWardorf

Wanted to ask the same question, by the answers were perfect. Thank you.

----------


## nainamarmmklinik

In female pattern baldness, however, these donor areas are usually unstable. They are thinning, just like the other areas of the head. The donor areas in women are affected by follicle-killing DHT. That means that if you remove hair and accompanying follicles from these donor areas in women and transplant them to other areas, it's just going to fall out. Any doctor who would attempt to transplant hair from an unstable donor site is potentially unethical and may just be trying to take economic advantage of the patient.

----------


## rinku

It's a type of surgery that moves hair you already have to fill an area with thin or no hair. 
 First, the surgeon cleans your scalp and injects medicine to numb the back of your head. Your doctor will choose one of two methods for the transplant: follicular unit strip surgery (FUSS) or follicular unit extraction (FUE). 

If youre getting the FUE procedure, the surgeons team will shave the back of your scalp. Then, the doctor will remove hair follicles one by one from there. The area heals with small dots, which your existing hair will cover.

After that point, both procedures are the same. After he prepares the grafts, the surgeon cleans and numbs the area where the hair will go, creates holes or slits with a scalpel or needle, and delicately places each graft in one of the holes.

----------


## KayaAlm

> I am a 45 year old woman with thinning hair and was considering getting a hair restoration treatment done. Can anyone explain how the procedure is done and whether it is painful?


 Hair restoration process or treatment is performed when you suffer from significant hair loss, or thinning hair. It is a procedure to remove hair follicles from one part of your body and planting them to your head or the balding area. For more information on hair loss treatment, you may visit the given reference, as any licensed dermatologist only can help you in this with proper guidance. Hope this helps.

----------


## Amir Yazdan, MD

You can see the below video in regards to how a hair transplant procedure is done in general.  Although the patient is a male, the procedure is similar for females.

----------


## jenn33

what did you do about it?

----------


## Washate

You can use cold laser therapy which is very helpful hair restroation

----------


## CharlesRobinson

Hair restoration treatment is easy, it is not so painful. There are some points
1. The surgeon will use a scalpel to cut out a strip of scalp skin from the back of the head. The incision is typically several inches long.
2. This is then closed with stitches.
3. The surgeon next separates the removed portion of the scalp into small sections using a magnifying lens and sharp surgical knife. When implanted, these sections will help achieve natural-looking hair growth.


While after that you any doubts then before transplantation consult with best or experienced surgeon, he provide the best advice to you.

----------


## martinguptill

I think hair transplant treatment is little bit painful but overall experience of hair transplant surgery is good.

----------


## Elizab

For me it wasn`t painful.

----------


## mandis

> Has anyone ever had anything done by Dr. Craig Ziering? I am looking to go to him for a hair transplant and was wondering if anyone had any helpful Omegle information about him. I am a 30 year old women with thinning on the top of my head and part. I have also been looking into Dr. Timothy Carmen.Thank you for any and all help.


 Hair restoration is the procedure where people get replaced with their hair in that there are to 2 types of hair treatment FUE & FUT and it depends upon the treatment which one you select.

Hope this is useful for all.

----------


## abhinavbhatt

Hair transplants are typically more successful than over-the-counter hair restoration products. But there are some factors to consider: Anywhere from 10 to 80 percent of the transplanted hair will fully grow back in an estimated three to four months. Like regular hair, the transplanted hair will thin over time

----------


## sanayyo

> Has anyone ever had anything done by Dr. Craig Ziering? I am looking to go omegle to him for a hair transplant and was wondering if anyone had any helpful information about him. I am a 30 year old women with thinning omegle tv on the top of my head and part. I have also been looking into Dr. Timothy Carmen.Thank you for any and all help.


 Hair recovery is the strategy where individuals are supplanted by their hair in that there are 2 types of FUE and FUT hair treatment and it depends on the treatment you choose.

The expectation that this will be valuable to all.

----------


## LaimNoah

> Has anyone ever had anything done by Dr. Craig Ziering? I am looking to go to him for a hair transplant and was wondering if anyone had any helpful information about him. I am a 30 year old women with thinning on the top of my head and click test part. I have also been looking into Dr. Timothy Carmen.Thank you for any and all help.


 Regarding your response, thanks a lot. The questions have been answered. As there are various types of hair treatment options and depending on what you choose, we can remove our hair or reconstruct it.

----------


## erica1327

> I understand your concern as loosing hair is very painful. As a medical counselor at Clinicspots I will provide you with the best solution about hair transplant and the procedures and techniques related to it. 
> Hair transplant is a permanent Hair loss treatment. It is a proven method for hair regrowth. Receding hair line, hair fall, male pattern baldness are some of the most common types of hair loss experienced by many. Hair loss treatment can be surgical through hair transplant or hair surgery or non -surgical through medications, PRP hair treatment and Mesotherapy.
> There are following three major types of hair transplant techniques which help in providing permanent Hair loss treatment:
> 1. FUE Hair Transplant - Follicular Unit Extraction or FUE or Follicular Transfer (FT) is a technique that involves extracting individual follicular units (hair grafts) from the patient's donor area, one at a time. FUE hair transplant makes use of a special instrument to make tiny incisions in the skin around the follicular units and at the same time separate it from the surrounding tissue.
> 2. FUT Hair Transplant - Follicular Unit Transplantation or FUT is a technique that involves removing of a strip of tissue from the donor area and then transplanting it into the balding areas of the scalp. Usually the hair from the back and the sides of the scalp are utilized in this procedure called cps test
> .


  Hey, I am 40 Years old female. Can you suggest me what would be better for my FUE or FUT. I am facing bald near to ears on both side and a little bit starting from forehead.

----------


## jerry22

Hair transplants are definitely worth it when you consider the effects on confidence, appearance, and the long-lasting nature of the treatment. When we consider if something is 'worth it,' particularly an elective medical treatment, we often consider the expense and time required in doing it.The price of a hair transplant will depend largely on the amount of hair you're moving, but it generally ranges from $4,000 to $15,000. Most insurance plans don't cover it. As with any kind of surgery, transplants have some risks, including bleeding and infection.

----------


## christhomas

> It's a type of surgery that moves hair you already have to fill an area with thin or no hair. 
>  First, the surgeon cleans your scalp and injects medicine to numb the back of your head. Your doctor will choose one of two methods for the transplant: follicular unit strip surgery (FUSS) or follicular unit extraction (FUE). 
> 
> If youre getting the FUE procedure, the surgeons team will shave the back of your scalp. Then, the doctor will remove hair follicles one by one from there. The area heals with small dots, which your existing hair will cover.
> 
> After that point, both procedures are the same. After he prepares the grafts, the surgeon cleans and numbs the area where the hair will go, creates holes or slits with a scalpel or needle, and delicately places each graft in one of the holes.


 i will face same this situation. thnkx for sharing this info i apply it form my hairs

----------


## vanguardsmp

Hi Johnhelen,

Firstly, I appreciate your decision for Hair restoration treatment. You don't need the inquire for procedure. Book a free appointment with Vanguard SMP. Our Experts give you all information and you will get best result. 

Thanks.

----------

